# THEMERS: New Template?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I found this on haxzmatics github profile and wanted to know if i could use this to make a theme and how to do it. https://github.com/haxzamatic/Gingerbread-Theme


----------



## hotTACOcheese (Aug 16, 2011)

Just found it today and wanted to know about it too.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

you'll have to use it in Linux and build from source


----------



## hotTACOcheese (Aug 16, 2011)

I use Ubuntu.

How would you install it? As an apk or flash in CWM?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

This should get you started

http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-u...ith-eclipse-android-sdk-phonegap-ubuntu-10.10

http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-u...ith-eclipse-android-sdk-phonegap-ubuntu-11.04

Obviously your build of Ubuntu might differ


----------



## hotTACOcheese (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried building in eclipse, but there are 30+ errors in the code...


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=948109
http://code.google.com/p/android-theme/wiki/TMobileThemeEngine
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=942203
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=12050403#post12050403

All those should be helpful.. I only posted the others as a way to get started and as reference points for certain items


----------

